# Viszla?



## skullcap12 (Oct 8, 2019)

Can someone please confirm this is intact a viszla or a viszla mix. Thanks


----------



## skullcap12 (Oct 8, 2019)

.. in fact...sorry.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The ears are not correct for a Vizsla.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Agreed, looks like a mix. a very lovely looking mix!


----------



## skullcap12 (Oct 8, 2019)

Thank you. I also thought the ears were not Vizsla. I was given this dog as a pup and I'm not sure what to make of him. He's very affectionate and full of energy. He follows me around most of the time and has lots of personality. However, he dominates my other dog and is very jealous of her. I am not a dog person but I would love to keep him if I can curb his overactive spirit and domineering attitude.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

DNA test is available, cheap, and accurate.


----------



## cosmoKenney (Dec 8, 2017)

Definitely has V in him though. The red nose, and straw colored claws tell that tale.


----------

